# my cat still has fleas after three front lines and house treated



## kate252 (Sep 18, 2010)

so i figure the fleas are jumping back on- and they do say at front line that front line works- but not if you dont treat your house aswell- so i get two lots of flea powder for the house- from rentokil. but i have heard that brax lasts for a year and is goofd for killing fleas- but i cant get hold of it- no one sells any- apart from my hardware store which stocks natural borax- 

i i treat house with rentokil- hoover- wash and do the third front line- which now has cost me well over £30. I think the problem has gone because i find less flea poo and i havent got bitten anymore and even the bites i did get are all healing.

But to my orror today i see on the window ledge some spots of blood- when flea poo gets wet the blood comes out of it- the cat has come in from the rain- so they STILL have fleas


shall i just hire this flea killer man from the council to come in or what?
I have also seen two fleas in the house- on the carpets- despite this rentokil doing the carpet and finding dead insects, lady birds etc

im thinking if i buy yet more front line- carpet spray im just throwing yet more moey after bad.

what shall I do?????


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Do a search on google for something like life cycle of the flea . Because I cant explain this very well at all . 

basically, the stuff you use to treat your home that stuff (no stuff) can kill the flea eggs (I am calling them eggs but they may be called larvae, I am not sure on terminology, so thats why you should google this)  the eggs are wrapped in a shell that is impervious to everything. Those eggs which are scattered around your home, the fleas have to hatch out of those eggs and only then will they be killed (either when they land on the cat or when they land on treated surfaces) . 

When you vacuum you suck up a load of these eggs, but no way do you get them all I have a feeling the few fleas you are finding now, is to be expected. As youve killed the fleasin your home and on your cat, but you cant kill the eggs, they take their own sweet time to hatch out. 

I have heard people say that when you have a good flea infestation in your home (irrespective if you get the man from the council in or you do it yourself) that youre looking at a good month to 6 weeks before youll stop finding signs of fleas. 

the only thing I can think of is your vacuum cleaner either put a flea collar in there,or a good spray of the powder you are using in your home, or after youve hovered remove the bag (or change it) as the eggs you have in the vacuum cleaner bag can hatch out and re-infect your home. I remove that bag and just store it in a sealed plastic bag until I need to hoover again and then I pop it back in. I also but a flea collar or a spray of flea killer for the home in there too.


----------



## Sqp guy (Sep 20, 2010)

There is a new product called skoosh? At [email protected] which kills fleas at EVERY stage Inc pupae (the difficult one) and make sure your using frontline properly (sound obvious) things like apply directly onto skin don't let your cat out in rain for 2 days etc but don't use more often than every 4 weeks


----------



## kate252 (Sep 18, 2010)

oh that skoosh sounds brill

ok s what you have said does make sense- i thinm the odd egg is hacthing out- you know- the spray may be good- but fleas hop about- it might be in some remote corner or shelf somewhere- 

but anyway- dont get rentoki, products- they kill wodlouse- lady bird and spiders- but not fleas which they claim to so


so this mornign i go to vets and get this spray ACCLAIM

i spray front room- within ten minutes i see an immobalised flea dying ontop of a book- hell yeah- die you little beast- then i go around the whole house- i do a twp bed house the can says its good for a four bed and supposed to protect up to year

so im starting to think im on my way until i get bitten to tonght and find a lone flea hopping- the ones i find are quite small so looks like they are hatching out and i just need to keep going till the cycle is broke- lukily i have spray left and douse the blighter- but cant find him now and i would like to see him dead so i know i wont get bitten again tonight

good news is - our bedrooms are ok- we dont get bitten in bed- its just down stairs where cats hang out most of the time and its warmer- i leave windows open in bedrooms a lot

so i am going to buy another ACCLAIM can and have one handy at all times- ill get some more frt line too- as otherwise the carpets and the cat keep infecting each other- its not as clean cut as treating both at same time and dealing with the problem- you can get eggs in some blanket somewhere that you havent treated or treated enough

now its getting colder the houses are going to get warmer- its haven for fleas

please dont get inot my situation and keep on top of those fleas- its horrid sharing your house with them- i think its way up there on the horrid scale
money spent so far- £40 and stll rising
not treating cats for fleas on regular basis is false economy and will cost you dear in the long run!


----------



## Sqp guy (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah that acclaim is good stuff too I only mentioned other cos of previous post and I used it with great results(no fleas) how much you paid for it just cos [email protected] have it for 12.99 with 20% off environment sprays if you buy a licensed med like frontline too. Sounds like you know what needs doing so I'm sure you'll be rid of the little buggers soon :lol:


----------

